# 6D Video...



## Mr. Innuendo (Sep 29, 2014)

I recently bought the 6D as an upgrade from my 5D. The 6D has some features which, for me, are mildly gimmicky, such as WiFi. I just don't know that I'll ever use/need that. I might but, right now, it's a gimmick.

The other thing the 6D does, which the 5D does not, is shoot video. I've been resisting using it, because I don't consider myself a "video guy". It's there, though, so I figure I might as well learn to use it, even if I never avail myself of it in my business.

What are some good video editing programs? I'm running Windows 7 and have practically no video experience. I don't know anything about it aside from knowing how to keep the camera steady while I'm shooting. I'm pretty sure I would want the ability to do music and voice overs, as well, although I have nothing (as far as I know) which would assist me in this regard.

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 29, 2014)

Photoshop elements premiere will edit video. I've not used it, but you can download a free trial to see.

The Adobe CC (one of the versions) has a video editor as well.


----------



## lambertpix (Sep 29, 2014)

Great question.  I'd be interested in knowing if there's one that can do simple editing, like sensor dust removal, for instance.


----------



## W.Fovall (Sep 30, 2014)

Video editing takes major processing power, whatever you do make sure you have good cooling on your computer. I use elements premier on a AMD 8core 4.5ghz over clocked to 5.1ghz with massive water cooler and it still takes about 5 min to render 1 min of video in HD. 

Btw: wifi is great if you want to review your images on a larger screen like a tablet as I do at events when there's a break to make sure everything is good.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 14, 2014)

W.Fovall said:


> Btw: wifi is great if you want to review your images on a larger screen like a tablet as I do at events when there's a break to make sure everything is good.



Wow, that's actually something I'd not thought of.

Thanks!


----------



## Rye (Oct 14, 2014)

Adobe Premiere Elements would be good to get you started and not too expensive. I do some video occasionally and it's adequate for my needs and easy to use. 

I have a 6D as well and yes the WiFi is a little gimmicky but one really cool feature is the EOS Remote app. You can use your smartphone as a remote, see what you're shooting on the screen, adjust shutter/aperture/ISO. Comes in handy occasionally.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 14, 2014)

I tried hooking up the 6D with my iPad.

The iPad saw the camera, but the password the camera gave me didn't work.

As a result, I'm still in that "It's gimmicky" phase of my relationship with WiFi on a DSLR.


----------



## Dina Aome (Nov 1, 2014)

Rye said:


> Adobe Premiere Elements would be good to get you started and not too expensive. I do some video occasionally and it's adequate for my needs and easy to use.
> 
> I have a 6D as well and yes the WiFi is a little gimmicky but one really cool feature is the EOS Remote app. You can use your smartphone as a remote, see what you're shooting on the screen, adjust shutter/aperture/ISO. Comes in handy occasionally.


The wifi was one of the features that sold this to me. I was going to get a 5DMIII by saving for a few more months. Come to find out that it take like a frigging hour to set up the wifi and it it lacks everything you would expect. I created this username just to say this so believe me I totally hate this part of the camera.  Then after much figuring out... OK even today after more than a year I don't know how to hook it up to a new IPAD, I just try a whole bunch of things, I see the moment come and go and the sun settle and then it some times connects without freezing a few minutes later.  I expected more. I expected something useful. Maybe wireless tethering from a linux computer via some basic HTML. Nope! its gotta be some crapola crazy cannon language that is not easily hacked.  Dude who cares if the wifi is open? why didn't they just put in the option to have it open so any device could easily connect to it? I would be happy if I could click a few times and set it to Open for ever. 

Then the biggest %$%^ of all. I like using cheap lenses for .... OKay they are cheap and I can afford them. So I have live view, my baby and I set up with nice lighting and everything ready to push the button and I had a flash on the camera. Come to find out, that you can't use live view and flash at the same time!  WTF!!! dude that makes no sense even practically!  I go outside for natural lightning, then I can't see if I'm in focus or not because of the glare on the ipad. Plus now I need a reflector and it has to be done during the day. I go inside, I need flash or some crazy bunch of lights with poles. So with wireless live view, I have to use a light and if I want flash I have to hope that I am in focus when I turn off the live view after I frame my self.   Crazy!  do not buy it for the wifi, it sucks and its unusable. I don't know what use they designed it for, its not for selfies or sharing your photos on the spot at a party or even at home. Its for spending quality time together with your camera and Ipad. While you are trying to connect the ipad goes to sleep mode and then you have to start all over. If you successfully connect, then they are friends until you change your password next month or you mess around with the settings. If a friend comes around with his Ipad or Samsung or router I guess, prepare to spend time with them and their devices. A ton of fun.

Other than the Wifi, I guess I got this 6D because it was the cheaper full frame DSLR from cannon. I will jump off to a mirrorless next time when hopefully by then there are cheap full frame mirrorless cameras with interchangeable lenses that are compatible with the ones I have.

So in summary, wifi on this camera is a joke but its still a very nice camera for full frame photography. Don't put any kind of hope on the wifi function, just imagine it was not there and you'll be happy to see that it has that function. Then after ignoring it, don't use it or that happiness will turn to frustration.


----------

